# Anyone like the Edie Maxi Crossbody



## newblonde

So I’m really liking this bag. However, it looks like it is copying the LV Coussin bag. I like the Evie better but I’m worried the chain makes it too young for me. I’m in my 60’s but nobody actually feels as old as they are. I’d post a pic but not sure how to do it. Does anyone else like it?


----------



## Antonia

Yes, it's my favorite of the Maxi Edie style!   I don't really see the similarities with the LV.  You should get one!!  Hopefully these photos will convince you!!


----------



## glamgal09

newblonde said:


> So I’m really liking this bag. However, it looks like it is copying the LV Coussin bag. I like the Evie better but I’m worried the chain makes it too young for me. *I’m in my 60’s but nobody actually feels as old as they are.* I’d post a pic but not sure how to do it. Does anyone else like it?


This is the exact reason you need to buy it and flaunt it! I bet you’d rock the heck out of it. I’ve been eyeing this bag in the new black coffee shade.


----------



## newblonde

Antonia said:


> Yes, it's my favorite of the Maxi Edie style!   I don't really see the similarities with the LV.  You should get one!!  Hopefully these photos will convince you!!
> 
> View attachment 5636901
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636902
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636904
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636905
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636906
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636907
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636910


Looks great on you. I’m liking it even more now.


----------



## newblonde

glamgal09 said:


> This is the exact reason you need to buy it and flaunt it! I bet you’d rock the heck out of it. I’ve been eyeing this bag in the new black coffee shade.


That’s an interesting color. It caught my eye too.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Just scooped this up in the sale.  I have been eyeing it for a while but was looking for the right color combination for me.  I was going to go for the green but decided on the Carmello with gold hardware, so I can switch out the strap to a thicker one that will match perfectly.


----------



## newblonde

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Just scooped this up in the sale.  I have been eyeing it for a while but was looking for the right color combination for me.  I was going to go for the green but decided on the Carmello with gold hardware, so I can switch out the strap to a thicker one that will match perfectly.


Thank you!!  Had no idea this was on sale. Just ordered the black with silver chain.


----------

